
Show HN: HackerTray – Minimalist HN app that sits in your system tray - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/hackertray
======
captn3m0
The last Show HN on this was 7 years ago[0], and I did a Python 3 release
today, thought I might repost.

Updates in today's release:

\- Adds support for --firefox auto, picks the default firefox profile
automatically

\- Upgrades to Python 3.0. Python 2 is no longer supported

\- Switches from PyGtk to PyGObject.

\- AppIndicator is no longer supported, because it is Python 2 only

\- Removed mixpanel tracking.

I'm thanking my 7-year-younger-self for adding automatic version checks, so
hopefully the few people who were using it still will get notified
automatically.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819042)

